# Rats are barricading themselves in



## pilot101 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi, I just got rats couple days ago and I noticed it barricaded itself in. The wooden house has two holes and on the bigger hole they covered it up with bedding. Is this normal behavior? Or did I do something wrong? Honestly I do think, it's pretty neat they adapted to their environment to make themselves more secure. I'm just worried that i might've done something to scare them.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

They like to make little nests and thats usually how they do it. Mine have one so big right now their entire house is filled to the ceiling in bedding. Its funny watching them come out of it though.


----------



## pilot101 (Aug 10, 2010)

oh nice! Thanks for the tip! I'll just let them do their thing then lol


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

you've not done anything to scare them they just do things like that. ;D


----------



## yunafonfabre (May 31, 2010)

I recall my amazement once at ... well I'll just tell the story. I gave the girls a box to play with (I know they don't last long, but they love to customize it & such) and cut a little rat-sized hole in it ... you know, mousehole shape? ... and then tossed the cut-out piece into the bottom of the cage for them to play with too.

One of the girls picked up the piece, carried it back up to the box outside, climbed inside and fitted the piece in after her, exactly covering up the hole!

I was so impressed ... she invented the door!


----------



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

haha mine do that all the time. It's really funny. I always give them tissue boxes to sleep in, and they always slept together when they were little. Now they're too big to both fit comfortably in one, so I put another in there but nooo. The two of them still squish in there and then pull this big knot of fabric in after them to cover the door.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is incredibly adorable!


----------

